
Why Aren’t More Ph.D.s Teaching in Public Schools? - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2013/09/why-aren-t-more-phds-teaching-in-public-schools/280018/
======
anologwintermut
Because they are not highly qualified to teach in a university, let alone
remedial material in high school, let alone control kids. Ph.D's teach you how
to conduct research/scholarship. Unless you are getting a Ph.D. in education,
that has nothing to do with how to teach. Even then, it's tangental.

Moreover, the rigid, controlled form of teaching used in most schools is for
almost every Ph.D. student the antithesis of the teaching environment they are
used to.

~~~
Iftheshoefits
This is spot on. A (good/proper) Ph.D. program is designed to facilitate entry
into the research industry, not to teach elementary and basic subject matter
(which is everything up through the first couple of semesters of undergraduate
education).

And the rigid, controlled curriculum is not only the antithesis of the
teaching environment graduate students are accustomed to, it's the antithesis
of the actual spirit of inquiry and learning in general that draws people to a
graduate program. Students in most K-12 schools, in my estimation, learn by
accident and in spite of the system, not as a result of it.

------
001sky
_It’s surprising that so few scholars are transitioning to K-12 education when
unable to find work within academia. Nation-wide, fewer than one percent of
all public elementary and secondary school teachers have Ph.Ds._

The article has an interesting dataset. But, presumably, Sociological analysts
should well understand the purpose of a "public school": it is simply daycare,
by another name.

